# New Home Build - Glades 18 Skiff



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Can't wait to see this come together


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Good luck Brad. I’ll come up and help smear epoxy resin around.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Good luck Brad. I’ll come up and help smear epoxy resin around.


Same here. There are several of us within an hour or so of you. I'm convinced the ole "barn raising" method is a good way to get the major stuff done.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Following


----------



## KWGator (Apr 22, 2019)

Following. I helped out @jglidden for a few hours on his CF so I would take everyone up who offers to help. I learned a ton in my few hours of working with Josh and his friends and having extra hands around is worth more than the money you will spend on food and beer...


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Another local guy! I hope to come see one of you guys building one sometime.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Nice work!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Good call on the "stronger" back. I was a little flimsy and regretted it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for posting, I'll be watching this


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Hell yeah. I’m following along. I love the look and design of Chris’s Glades skiff.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Dude now this is gonna be a sweet little skiff, I’m excited to see one pan out!


----------



## apeezie289 (Mar 26, 2020)

Hells yeah brother !!!! Pumped for ya , I know you been thinking about getting started for a while now !!


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Here’s one that has been tooled up with a CNC router and will be in production in Miami.


----------



## Fernando Perez (May 7, 2021)

Chris Morejohn said:


> Here’s one that has been tooled up with a CNC router and will be in production in Miami.
> View attachment 201456


More info on the company building them?


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Chris Morejohn said:


> Here’s one that has been tooled up with a CNC router and will be in production in Miami.
> View attachment 201456


Are they planning on selling complete boats or hulls as well?


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Fernando Perez said:


> More info on the company building them?


They don’t want to be known till they are ready to talk. Answering questions takes up time.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Chris Morejohn said:


> Here’s one that has been tooled up with a CNC router and will be in production in Miami.
> View attachment 201456


damnit man, no way mine comes out looking that good. Excited to see these into production (and I need to hurry up and finish before them).


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

TX_Brad said:


> damnit man, no way mine comes out looking that good. Excited to see these into production (and I need to hurry up and finish before them).


I expect yours to be at least that good Brad. When you think you've worked on it enough, think to yourself..."what would @C Brueckner do?" then sand some more.


----------



## Ajax1980 (10 mo ago)

TX_Brad said:


> After several months of pondering, I eventually purchased plans in Nov of 2021 for Chris Morejohn's Glades 18 design. This is the first boat I will be building, and have read just about every thread out there, as well as picked the brains of a few on here regarding similar designs. I'm an OK carpenter and a complete rookie when it comes to fiberglass, but have some friends nearby who have promised to assist in return for cold beer and food. I've not had to reach out to Chris direct yet, but pretty sure that time is coming soon. I will say Nathan was great to work with and did answer some of my early questions. The plans are fairly straight forward. Nathan made the prints where I can make them full size, just cut out and trace (takes a lot of the guesswork out). I did run into some initial trouble, spending $150 with FedEx to print them locally, just to have them come back not to scale (_1st pro tip - check that before you leave the store_). I realized later we have a full size plotter at work, and was able to get a few sets done (multiple sets allowed me to cut out different pieces that overlapped others). Here's the basics:
> 
> Glades 18 Specs
> Length - 18'2"
> ...


That is amazing. Cant wait to see the final pics.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I can't wait to see this!


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

I like the heavy duty strongback. This is going to be a cool build.


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

Can’t wait to see this one!! Guys on here make me want to build a skiff so bad!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Wish all of this knowledge and skill had been available fifty years ago (when I was young enough and ambitious enough..). I'll be following this right along with everyone else...


----------



## leon jones (12 mo ago)

*TX_Brad*, your decision to create and follow thru to create is as strong was WISE beyond most builders

get a roll around mechanic's stool to put you at an optimum height

buy your NITRILE glover by the 100's @ HF

i find the light blue ones can be reused several times when removed by pulling them wrong side out when you're thru working

i allow the pox to cure and reuse them by turning them right side out and blowing the fingers back in shape

you will screw up just don't let it bother you

unscrew the whatever and replace parts as needed

all part of the learning curve

BON CHANCE

"T"


----------



## Chasingreds (Apr 1, 2019)

Man, I wish I had the skill to pull something like this off! good luck!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

@TX_Brad look forward to following along. She's gonna be sweet. Definitely agree -- I don't regret a single cent of the money I spent "overbuilding" my strongback. Plus I've repurposed it multiple times and it's now serving as a badass work table in my garage, made from wood with a hell of a story to tell.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Not much to update, I finished taping the stations, received the mold release wax from US Composites, and some other tidbits (mixing cups, glue, brushes, etc.). The Divinycell H80 arrived today. Delivery company just left it on the driveway lol. I'll be picking up the table saw on Sunday with hopes of starting to get some strips cut next week. Definitely worth calling Merritt Supply to get the "Bulk pricing". I think it was $332/sheet but was able to purchase for $162/sheet when you buy 15. Overall very happy with Merritt, even the shipping was reasonable ($400) to Houston. Holding off ordering the resin for a few weeks, letting my bank account (and wife) settle down. 

I know others have had issues with the blue tape sticking to the core, but I grew tired of going back and forth to the store to find tape that would stick (apparently brown packing tape isn't all the same). I still need to add casters to the strong back. really kicking myself now for doing that earlier before I put all the stations on. I've borrowed some hydraulic jacks to pick it up evenly though and hope that works.

















Total Est. Hours to date - 32
Total Est. Cost to date - $4,950


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I found the brown somewhere, but I used the clear packing tape with good results once I ran out. You may be able to order some brown packing tape that is a little sturdier, but I didn't notice much difference. I know you already taped it all up with the blue tape, but just food for thought.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

bryson said:


> I found the brown somewhere, but I used the clear packing tape with good results once I ran out. You may be able to order some brown packing tape that is a little sturdier, but I didn't notice much difference. I know you already taped it all up with the blue tape, but just food for thought.


I tried 3 different types of brown tape, and even attempted to use the blue tape then tape over it with brown without much success holding. Corey mentioned using acetone to pre-wash with to make it stick easier but I elected to roll with what I've got.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I was the one that had some sticking issues. In fact one entire station came out with the hull lol. It all worked out though. I wouldn't sweat it too much.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Odds are, your skiff will be on the stations a lot shorter period of time than mine was. JS. The tape I used probably changed at the molecular level it was so old.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

I’m excited about this build. I’d like to build this skiff after my two projects are finished. How small are you ripping the strips?


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

MikeChamp12 said:


> I’m excited about this build. I’d like to build this skiff after my two projects are finished. How small are you ripping the strips?


Prob 3”


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

leon jones said:


> *TX_Brad*, your decision to create and follow thru to create is as strong was WISE beyond most builders
> 
> get a roll around mechanic's stool to put you at an optimum height
> 
> ...


Had to like because great advice but if you are having to reuse your gloves you might wait a while to build. Just sayin!


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

TX_Brad said:


> Prob 3”


saying! Size but I would copy some of the other guys who have used templates and made large pieces when you can. Especially the bottom and the upper spray rail. Your sanding hand will thank you! Lol


----------



## taylorisland (Jan 9, 2014)

Tx_Brad I’m in Houston west of the loop. If you ever need a hand pm me. I’d be happy to help and see if building one is in my future.


----------



## nirv996 (8 mo ago)

TX_Brad said:


> After several months of pondering, I eventually purchased plans in Nov of 2021 for Chris Morejohn's Glades 18 design. This is the first boat I will be building, and have read just about every thread out there, as well as picked the brains of a few on here regarding similar designs. I'm an OK carpenter and a complete rookie when it comes to fiberglass, but have some friends nearby who have promised to assist in return for cold beer and food. I've not had to reach out to Chris direct yet, but pretty sure that time is coming soon. I will say Nathan was great to work with and did answer some of my early questions. The plans are fairly straight forward. Nathan made the prints where I can make them full size, just cut out and trace (takes a lot of the guesswork out). I did run into some initial trouble, spending $150 with FedEx to print them locally, just to have them come back not to scale (_1st pro tip - check that before you leave the store_). I realized later we have a full size plotter at work, and was able to get a few sets done (multiple sets allowed me to cut out different pieces that overlapped others). Here's the basics:
> 
> Glades 18 Specs
> Length - 18'2"
> ...


Very cool build thread. Look forward to following and learning....


----------



## Tarpon2023 (8 mo ago)

looks amazing


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

TX_Brad said:


> Not much to update, I finished taping the stations, received the mold release wax from US Composites, and some other tidbits (mixing cups, glue, brushes, etc.). The Divinycell H80 arrived today. Delivery company just left it on the driveway lol. I'll be picking up the table saw on Sunday with hopes of starting to get some strips cut next week. Definitely worth calling Merritt Supply to get the "Bulk pricing". I think it was $332/sheet but was able to purchase for $162/sheet when you buy 15. Overall very happy with Merritt, even the shipping was reasonable ($400) to Houston. Holding off ordering the resin for a few weeks, letting my bank account (and wife) settle down.
> 
> I know others have had issues with the blue tape sticking to the core, but I grew tired of going back and forth to the store to find tape that would stick (apparently brown packing tape isn't all the same). I still need to add casters to the strong back. really kicking myself now for doing that earlier before I put all the stations on. I've borrowed some hydraulic jacks to pick it up evenly though and hope that works.
> View attachment 202438
> ...


What are the specs on your divinycell?


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

trekker said:


> What are the specs on your divinycell?








DIAB Divinycell H-80 Plain Core Sheets | Merritt Supply Wholesale Marine industry







www.merrittsupply.com


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Any updates on this build?


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

ElLobo said:


> Any updates on this build?


Nothing much to report. I have laid a bit of the Divinycell down. I found a slight error I'd made on the stations for the rounded transom, which required I undo some of the foam to correct and reinstall. I've been traveling a lot with work and hoping I can make some progress this next week or so.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Depending how bad it is you might be able to loosen them up and attach them together with a strip from the outside. Post a pic. Might be able to save you some time.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

👀


----------



## Jb306 (Feb 26, 2021)

Following. Interested in building one as well one day


----------



## Jb306 (Feb 26, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing the end results.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Made a little progress on the foam today.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

That sh*# looks tight man...keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Firefly1934 (Oct 27, 2021)

I’m from the Houston area as well- Huffman on Lake Houston to be exact. I’ve thought about trying this so many times- I have zero fiberglass experience. This is looking really good. Makes me think about trying it even more. Keep the progress reports coming!


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Firefly1934 said:


> I’m from the Houston area as well- Huffman on Lake Houston to be exact. I’ve thought about trying this so many times- I have zero fiberglass experience. This is looking really good. Makes me think about trying it even more. Keep the progress reports coming!


If this turns out well, it will be further proof that "anyone can do it". I have 0 experience in fiberglass/boat building.


----------



## Firefly1934 (Oct 27, 2021)

I’m building vicariously through you right now 😄. Sure looks good!


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Those large pieces of core will help with your fairing later! Looks good sir. Have you thought as far out of paint or gelcoat? And if so what colors? Thanks, Michael


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Mike Haydon said:


> Those large pieces of core will help with your fairing later! Looks good sir. Have you thought as far out of paint or gelcoat? And if so what colors? Thanks, Michael


I'll paint. Probably Awlgrip. Right now leaning towards a gray hull/cushions with an aqua mist cap. Black hardware/rub rail/platforms.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

TX_Brad said:


> I'll paint. Probably Awlgrip. Right now leaning towards a gray hull/cushions with an aqua mist cap. Black hardware/rub rail/platforms.


I'm going seafoam on the hull and gray on the cap.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Spent a good portion of the day working on the boat, prob longest single day since I’ve started. About 70% finished on the foam and hope to finish tomorrow. Transom and upper chine are foamed in


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

I underestimated the timing of the glue to set up before I could move to the next strip. Will work a little each night so I can be done before next weekend.


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm impressed! Great work Brad!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looking great


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Try alternating the strips at the front. You get a nicer cut when you go to trim it. It will also help speed it up since you can do a row on each side. While waiting on the glue.
Looking real good man nice work so far


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Trying to get a straight cut at bow (strips) kicked my a$$. Had to backfill with foam / fairing compound and then shape. Turned out ok in the end but was way labor intensive for me.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Yeah that actually only works good if the strips are pretty close in width and the angle is not too extreme. Sometimes it’s a just a ass pain no matter what. But it’s worth it in the end


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

TX_Brad said:


> Not much to update, I finished taping the stations, received the mold release wax from US Composites, and some other tidbits (mixing cups, glue, brushes, etc.). The Divinycell H80 arrived today. Delivery company just left it on the driveway lol. I'll be picking up the table saw on Sunday with hopes of starting to get some strips cut next week. Definitely worth calling Merritt Supply to get the "Bulk pricing". I think it was $332/sheet but was able to purchase for $162/sheet when you buy 15. Overall very happy with Merritt, even the shipping was reasonable ($400) to Houston. Holding off ordering the resin for a few weeks, letting my bank account (and wife) settle down.
> 
> I know others have had issues with the blue tape sticking to the core, but I grew tired of going back and forth to the store to find tape that would stick (apparently brown packing tape isn't all the same). I still need to add casters to the strong back. really kicking myself now for doing that earlier before I put all the stations on. I've borrowed some hydraulic jacks to pick it up evenly though and hope that works.
> View attachment 202438
> ...


Wow buying it like that you saved $890 over buying just 10 sheets and you got 15. You would be glad to have the extra if building hatches, false floors, and consoles. I think it could be stressful worrying if you needed one sheet and how to get it delivered. Great call. 

Any new details to add to the plan? Poling platform, grab rail, casting platform?


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Mike Haydon said:


> Wow buying it like that you saved $890 over buying just 10 sheets and you got 15. You would be glad to have the extra if building hatches, false floors, and consoles. I think it could be stressful worrying if you needed one sheet and how to get it delivered. Great call.
> 
> Any new details to add to the plan? Poling platform, grab rail, casting platform?


Thanks Mike, I had some help from a few guys to order more than needed due to the shipping issues, and when they told me how much a pallet was it was a no brainer.

Unfortunately not much since last update other than a bit of sanding here/there. Work picked up and then the last few weekends I was out fishing vs. building while the weather/free time was good. I think that's almost over for the year and look to get back at it soon. I was able to buy the epoxy/fiberglass/etc., so outside of the motor, trailer and platforms, I purchased everything I need to finish. Updated cost with projection below. Thanks for the follow up and keeping me on track/accountable!


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

TT&L = total time and labor?


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

TurnMeLooseFLKeys said:


> TT&L = total time and labor?


Tax title and license. Just an estimate of what it’ll take to get my tags/numbers.


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

TX_Brad said:


> Tax title and license. Just an estimate of what it’ll take to get my tags/numbers.


Face palm.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

TX_Brad said:


> Tax title and license. Just an estimate of what it’ll take to get my tags/numbers.


I thought it was trim tabs and lighting! Lol. Where did you get 4 gallons of failring compound for that price?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Mike Haydon said:


> I thought it was trim tabs and lighting! Lol. Where did you get 4 gallons of failring compound for that price?


US Composites. Of course, you provide the resin. Good stuff.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Sublime said:


> US Composites. Of course, you provide the resin. Good stuff.


Cool. I'll have to look into it. I have been using a ready mix from fiberglass florida. Though I pick it up cheaper from jesus in tampa at discount fiberglass. I thought you'd laugh at the trim tabs joke. My kids are eight about my dad jokes I guess. Lmao


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Any updates bud?


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

I need you to get this finished so I can buy the stations for my next tiller skiff...


----------

